# 12 week old puppy behaviour on our first walks



## ClareNicolson (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello! Does anyone have any advice for puppy's first walks? We started taking our 12 week old boy out for his first walks as soon as he was vaccinated/allowed to. We only go on short walks as I know we shouldn't over exercise him at this young age. For the first 5 or so minutes he walks beside or in front of us but then he keeps jumping up at us from behind and not really walking much. He's not whining or crying so I wonder if he's just attention seeking, or is trying to tell us he's tired or anxious? Has anyone experienced this? Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

12 weeks are just very first times out so don’t worry about walking, find a bench and watch the world go by, sit and watch traffic very few minutes and then try another tiny bit of walking


----------



## ClareNicolson (Sep 27, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> 12 weeks are just very first times out so don’t worry about walking, find a bench and watch the world go by, sit and watch traffic very few minutes and then try another tiny bit of walking


Thank you! We'll definitely take it slow and wait for him to build up his confidence


----------

